# bobcat gelled up and need some advice



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

i ve got an old 763 that i did not realized had pink fuel in it i did not put any 911 ito the tank till after it gelled up the machine is outside and not near any power this morning i installed a coolant block heater and ran a gas generator to power it at the end of the day the block was warm but the fuel is still gooey i tried to heat the fuel rail iwth a bernzomatic but no luck i have a building i can store it in but need to get it running to get it there. i assume the only thing i can do is to wait for a warmer day and try it. but i use it to load salt. last night i had to load up with a case excavator !!!!!! thanks matt


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Change the filter.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Borrow or rent a small generator and torpedo heater, aim the heat towards the engine (back a bit so you don't fry anything), and let it run for a while. You may want to trap the heat along the sides and with a tarp or two. Just a thought for you. 

Herm Witte


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you build a quick tent with a tarp and put a salamander in there?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I have used a 150,000 btu reddy heater plugged into a generator. Cover up the back end as best you can without starting something on fire. 30 min. i was good to get her back to the shop.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

mc1;901144 said:


> i ve got an old 763 that i did not realized had pink fuel in it i did not put any 911 ito the tank till after it gelled up the machine is outside and not near any power this morning i installed a coolant block heater and ran a gas generator to power it at the end of the day the block was warm but the fuel is still gooey i tried to heat the fuel rail iwth a bernzomatic but no luck i have a building i can store it in but need to get it running to get it there. i assume the only thing i can do is to wait for a warmer day and try it. but i use it to load salt. last night i had to load up with a case excavator !!!!!! thanks matt


Change Filter or filters...Treat fuel with Polar Power Melt Down...Treat fuel first...Let sit for a while...Then change filters


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

We used to unthaw my brother inlaws semi by throwing tarps over the truck and putting a couple of torpedo heaters next to the truck. Power Service in the tank too.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Change the filter and then get in the habit of fueling up at night to prevent condensation and most important is to run some fuel treat--anti gel with EVERY fill.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i always keep a spare fuel filter for each of my machines onsite. always plug it if you can. and lastly, everytime you fuel up, you should be adding diesel additive to the fuel. it keeps it from gellin in the first place


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Just an FYI, pink fuel, red fuel, green fuel, chartruse fuel, it doesn't matter, its all the same. One won't gel any faster than the other. If it was OLDer fuel on the other hand, it may have been summer blend vs winter blend, thus a bit more prone to gelling. 

I agree with the above posts though as to the solution.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

You've gotten some good advice. Swap out the fuel filter and fill the canister with Power Service 911 and put the rest into your tank. Let it sit for an hour and then she should pop right off.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

once that bugger gells on you, it is a royal PITA, (but you know that already don't you), for about $100-$200 you can buy one of those portable garage deals so that way you can keep most of the heat on the machine, and always handy whenever you have to work in the elements.

as far as moving it when it is immobile, i well let you in on what a guy i know does when he gets stranded with his skidsteer, he has a hook, worked into the ROPS and gets a loader or something to lift it onto his trailer for moving it, it is a real problem with skidsteers, because you really can't just put it into neutral and push it onto a flat bed. i am going to install his system this winter so that if i end up stranded i can use my loader to lift my skidsteer onto my deck.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Been there done that. Diesel 911 is mainly meant for when the fuel is gelled up. We've had some of our diesels stall on the road etc in really cold weather. I was tipped off by a few friends into diesel performance, and they worship this stuff called Howe's Lubricator. Just add one oz for every 5 gallons of diesel. And it'll prevent it. Around here it's like $25 for a 32 oz bottle. So far so good here in the 10 or so diesels we have here.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

get it to a heated garage, plug it in inside ad let it sit for a couple hours with a torpedo on the block should start


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

torpedo heater and generator. Once you get it back put some 911 in it and fill it with new fuel and change filter. You might have to change filter before it starts as said


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Been there, done that, same machine & engine more or less, many years ago. As stated before, change the filter first, as this is where the gelling is occuring. Then you can run some of the 911 in the filter & tank. You may need to pull the primer bulb off & warm it until it's "supple" enough to actually be effective. When primed with a new filter, you should have little problem starting it.

Most importantly, learn from this. ALWAYS replace the fuel filter in fall & run some kind of anti-gel all winter, regardless of what color/blend/brand of deisel you're running.

I think my hands are still cold from the night that 773 gelled up ON the road in 5 degree temps.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

treat your fuel every fuel and if you do everything right, you'll never have a problem. (knock on wood) we didn't have one piece of equipment gel up last year and the month of january brought us sub zero windchill for about 2 weeks straight.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

The filter change with Diesel 911 in it is a good bet.
We used to have 3 Cat d5 dozers that would gel up all the time.

We took a excavator and parked it next to the dozer then ran a 6" pipe from the excavator exhaust to the engine bay on the dozer.

They would unfreeze fast, if the engine bay got dirty just spray with degreaser in the summer and power wash.


Its a good way to unfreeze something in the field if you already have another piece of equipment.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Jello1;901557 said:


> Been there done that. Diesel 911 is mainly meant for when the fuel is gelled up. We've had some of our diesels stall on the road etc in really cold weather. I was tipped off by a few friends into diesel performance, and they worship this stuff called Howe's Lubricator. Just add one oz for every 5 gallons of diesel. And it'll prevent it. Around here it's like $25 for a 32 oz bottle. So far so good here in the 10 or so diesels we have here.


''YOU GO OR HOWES PAYS THE TOW''. That's there catchy little slogan.I'm a firm believer in Howes--been using it in my iron and trucks for over 30 years.There's more Howes at truck stops than any other brand--a reason for that--real good stuff.If you buy it by the case you can save some serious money at the major truckstops.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

tuney443;902381 said:


> ''YOU GO OR HOWES PAYS THE TOW''. That's there catchy little slogan.I'm a firm believer in Howes--been using it in my iron and trucks for over 30 years.*There's more Howes at truck stops than any other brand--a reason for that*--real good stuff.If you buy it by the case you can save some serious money at the major truckstops.


The reason you see more Howes than anything else is because their bottles treat more fuel than the other brands do for about the same price.

Howes is good stuff but it makes my truck smoke.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Camden;902431 said:


> The reason you see more Howes than anything else is because their bottles treat more fuel than the other brands do for about the same price.
> 
> Howes is good stuff but it makes my truck smoke.


ORRRRRR---Maybe as you just said--it's good stuff.Why your truck smokes with just a couple of ounces is beyond me.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

redman6565;902265 said:


> treat your fuel every fuel and if you do everything right, you'll never have a problem. (knock on wood) we didn't have one piece of equipment gel up last year and the month of january brought us sub zero windchill for about 2 weeks straight.


Windchill has no effect on equipment freeze-ups


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

how does it not?


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks ill try tommorow


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

change out the filters


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

redman6565;902663 said:


> how does it not?


It will cool off faster but it can still only get as cold as the ambient temperature.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Deco;902671 said:


> change out the filters


I think that has been mentioned.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;902679 said:


> It will cool off faster but it can still only get as cold as the ambient temperature.


And it only gels up when running, while the engine is making heat, so I'm kind of on the fence, but I can actually see windchill having some effect on gelling?

All I know for sure is I'll ALWAYS take the steps to keep it from happening in the first place cause it sucks!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;902679 said:


> It will cool off faster but it can still only get as cold as the ambient temperature.


What he said.....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;902694 said:


> And it only gels up when running, !


Eh??????


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;902710 said:


> Eh??????


I guess that's just my limited experience (thankfully), that if they're going to gel, it's happens when running.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

jomama45;902694 said:


> And it only gels up when running, while the engine is making heat, so I'm kind of on the fence, but I can actually see windchill having some effect on gelling?
> 
> All I know for sure is I'll ALWAYS take the steps to keep it from happening in the first place cause it sucks!


I caught that one too......My Truck has gelled up from sitting...Not running...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;902717 said:


> I guess that's just my limited experience (thankfully), that if they're going to gel, it's happens when running.





Matson Snow;902719 said:


> I caught that one too......My Truck has gelled up from sitting...Not running...


They can gel while sitting and running.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;902735 said:


> They can gel while sitting and running.


You are correct Sir.....


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

change the filters


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Change the filters


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

tuney443;902381 said:


> ''YOU GO OR HOWES PAYS THE TOW''. That's there catchy little slogan.I'm a firm believer in Howes--been using it in my iron and trucks for over 30 years.There's more Howes at truck stops than any other brand--a reason for that--real good stuff.If you buy it by the case you can save some serious money at the major truckstops.


Good to hear other's use the stuff. I never heard of it before a few months ago.

As for Gelling up, it can happen anytime since on most vehicle's the diesel tank isn't getting heat from the motor.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Camden;902768 said:


> Change the filters


What an excellent idea Roy!

It is really strange that nobody has mentioned that yet.  :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;902799 said:


> What an excellent idea Roy!
> 
> It is really strange that nobody has mentioned that yet.  :laughing:


What's an excellent idea?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;902802 said:


> What's an excellent idea?


Changing the filters,


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;902811 said:


> Changing the filters,


I got a better idea...CHANGE THE FILTERS!!!!!...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Matson Snow;902878 said:


> I got a better idea...CHANGE THE FILTERS!!!!!...


That's a pretty good idea, but I would just change the one filter.:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;902811 said:


> Changing the filters,


What filters?



jomama45;902939 said:


> That's a pretty good idea, but I would just change the one filter.:laughing:


What if there's more than one filter?

Should he put Diesel 911 in the air filter?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;902944 said:


> Should he put Diesel 911 in the air filter?


Only if it is gelled up.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

2COR517;902944 said:


> What if there's more than one filter?
> 
> Should he put Diesel 911 in the air filter?


In this economy, WHO can afford to change more than 1 filter?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

jomama45;902969 said:


> In this economy, WHO can afford to change more than 1 filter?


WHEN should I change it?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

2COR517;902973 said:


> WHEN should I change it?


Well, if you were the OP, obviously you should have changed it a few days ago!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You missed it......

WHERE is the filter located?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

2COR517;902982 said:


> You missed it......
> 
> WHERE is the filter located?


Change the Filter CLOSEST TO YOU!!!!!!....How mant times do we have to go over this..:laughing:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

2COR517;902982 said:


> You missed it......
> 
> *Now your loosing me! *
> 
> WHERE is the filter located?


Probably on the shelf yet, or maybe on the dealers shelf.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

jomama45;902993 said:


> Probably on the shelf yet, or maybe on the dealers shelf.


Im guessing its on the dealers shelf...xysport


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

2COR517;902944 said:


> What filters?
> 
> What if there's more than one filter?
> 
> Should he put Diesel 911 in the air filter?


What if i only have Diesel 912...Can i still put it in the air filter????....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;902982 said:


> You missed it......
> 
> WHERE is the filter located?


This is just like Obama, we don't talk about specifics, we just keep saying_ Change_


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;903044 said:


> This is just like Obama, we don't talk about specifics, we just keep saying_ Change_


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Good one Scott!


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

redman6565;902663 said:


> how does it not?


Wind chill refers to evaporative cooling (think about sweating when its really humid out vs when it dry out) unless you machine is sweating or you hosed it down and the wind evaporating the water off its surface, it can't get any colder then ambient.

However you who has to fix the machine is a completly different story!


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

If he is already jelling, no colder than it is now, he is in big trouble when winter gets here. Must have some garbage fuel. PS will take care of all those problems though. Nothing else, rubbing alcohol in the middle of the night. Works on plows too. CHEAP


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

what if he cant change the filter. should he just take the filter off and clean it out? would it help to boil some diesel in a pan and put that in the filter just before replacing it? or maybe pour the boiling diesel into the tank directly?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

chrisby316;903619 said:


> what if he cant change the filter. should he just take the filter off and clean it out? would it help to boil some diesel in a pan and put that in the filter just before replacing it? or maybe pour the boiling diesel into the tank directly?


Have you ever done this?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Can you say 911..Because you are gonna be dialing it...


----------



## gas man (Dec 11, 2009)

another thing to help is run k-1 with your fuel 10 to 30% will be fine. ask your fuel man what blend it is and what the cloud point is. I also know of people that run gas in their fuel to help keep it from gelling.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

chrisby316;903619 said:


> what if he cant change the filter. should he just take the filter off and clean it out? would it help to boil some diesel in a pan and put that in the filter just before replacing it? or maybe pour the boiling diesel into the tank directly?





Camden;903724 said:


> Have you ever done this?


Yes, I am very interested in this fantastic sounding reason to go to the emergency room, I mean get your tractor running......


----------



## pgw0321321 (Nov 25, 2008)

I carry a piece of flex pipe with me, stick one end on your tail pipe and the other end in the back door of the skid steer.
Take a 30 minute nap, and your good to go.
Just make sure you take a nap in your truck with the window crack, not in the machine your trying to start, or you might have other problems!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

pgw0321321;904300 said:


> I carry a piece of flex pipe with me, stick one end on your tail pipe and the other end in the back door of the skid steer.
> Take a 30 minute nap, and your good to go.
> Just make sure you take a nap in your truck with the window crack, not in the machine your trying to start, or you might have other problems!


Hey i did something KICK @SS last night that was very similar, we hit -40 celsius last night, and i pulled up to the pumps with my skidsteer, and they said all the pumps were frozed, ( i have a older 1840 case that exhausts out the back) so i backed my machine to the pump and left it run for 20-30 minutes, sure as sh!t it unfroze their pump, got my fuel and went. Me thinks there could be money in building a system for defrosting diesel pumps!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

buckwheat_la;904427 said:


> Hey i did something KICK @SS last night that was very similar,* we hit -40 celsius last night,* and i pulled up to the pumps with my skidsteer, and they said all the pumps were frozed, ( i have a older 1840 case that exhausts out the back) so i backed my machine to the pump and left it run for 20-30 minutes, sure as sh!t it unfroze their pump, got my fuel and went. Me thinks there could be money in building a system for defrosting diesel pumps!


Are you serious? And I presume you mean ambient air temp, not wind chill. Do you do anything special when temps are going that low? Everything inside? Leave trucks running that are out?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

dead serious, i held the hose along the exhaust, and the nozzel, then let the exhaust just blow on the pump for about 20 min. Yeah we leave equipment running anything colder then -20 (celsius) not worth taking the chance, and for the amount of diesel you run through going from place to place you don't waste that much. when were are done, we have two 1500sgft shops, one is heated to comfortable, the other just to about +5 celsius, keeps the equipment usuable. as far as trucks are concerned, everything gets plugged in after -20 . try not to leave trucks running as they go through more gas, but if it is going to sit for more the 1/2 hour it needs to be started again. We always stock up on fuel treatment, (i have never used 911, but i am going to see about it, seems like great stuff) we usually grab whatever the local Auto Value recommends


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

as the original poster i will say thanks got the machine running today only to find out that the hooklift on my salt truck stopped working today ..... or yesterday so i have a salter that i cant use i will tryt to play with it but the wife is not happy about my work 3 weeks no days off but they are calling for sleet tonight


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

am glad that you posted mc1. i think we were all just being goofy while waiting for an update from you


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

chrisby316;904598 said:


> am glad that you posted mc1. i think we were all just being goofy while waiting for an update from you


Were you being goofy about the boiling diesel? In all honesty it sounds like a good idea if you were very careful........

Maybe not boiling, but hot. Anyone know the boiling point of diesel?


----------



## FLagen23 (Dec 1, 2005)

Putting some fuel treat in the new fuel filter will also help un-gel it faster.


----------



## CarharttComando (Dec 20, 2009)

60/40 #2 diesel to kerosine, it has a lower freezing point and is a cheaper alt. to howe's, old farmers trick...


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

buckwheat_la;904427 said:


> Hey i did something KICK @SS last night that was very similar, we hit -40 celsius last night, and i pulled up to the pumps with my skidsteer, and they said all the pumps were frozed, ( i have a older 1840 case that exhausts out the back) so i backed my machine to the pump and left it run for 20-30 minutes, sure as sh!t it unfroze their pump, got my fuel and went. Me thinks there could be money in building a system for defrosting diesel pumps!


Only in Alberta!!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

CarharttComando;917053 said:


> 60/40 #2 diesel to kerosine, it has a lower freezing point and is a cheaper alt. to howe's, old farmers trick...


Old excavator's trick also. The only problem with the kero is it's usually dyed so if you use it in on-road applications[trucks] and the dipping man is around,the cost of the Howes Lubricator will seem like a bargain compared to the fine from using untaxed fuel.I run either Howes or Schaeffers anti-gel in every fill and have never gelled.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

CarharttComando;917053 said:


> 60/40 #2 diesel to kerosine, it has a lower freezing point and is a cheaper alt. to howe's, old farmers trick...


How do you figure K1 is cheaper than additive?


----------



## CarharttComando (Dec 20, 2009)

cretebaby;917282 said:


> How do you figure K1 is cheaper than additive?


well I can only speak for were I am in MI, and i figure its cheaper because I' ve priced both and it was cheaper to treat 1000 gallons of diesel with the K1 setup than with the additive, but like i said that is local to me and with taxes and all, the difference maybee much dif. in other areas, I was just offering an opinion based on my experience...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I just want to know, did you change the filter?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ALC-GregH;929483 said:


> I just want to know, did you change the filter?


Which filter? I thought he was going to fill it with boiling diesel.:laughing:


----------

